# Schande für Östereich.



## Swobbi (9. Juni 2007)

Hallo Leute

Habt ihr heute schon in der KronenZeitung auf der Seite 12 gelesen? Nein, na dann hört euch das mal an. Es gibt Leute die  mit den Welsen ein schweres Problem haben, ok stimmt schon das wie Berichtet viele kleine Exemplare gefangen werden, aber weil das Land OÖ die Schonzeit nicht aufheben will, wollen nun manche Leute die großen Welse mit Harpunen, und Sprengstoff jagen.Das hat mit der Fischerei nichts mehr zu tun meiner Meinung nach.

Wenn man z.B. in der Donau mit der Zille und Echolot den Donaurießen nachstellen dürfte wäre ja noch eine interessate alternative aber was sie jetzt vorhaben ist eine Frechheit. Abgesehen davon wird das sicher nie Bewilligt, aber die Idee ist schon Schwachsinn genug.

Waller haben genau so ein Recht zu leben und sich zu vermehren wie jeder andere Fisch auch, und nur weil gewisse Leute in der Donau nichts fangen und dann den Welsen alles in die Schuhe schieben, kann es nicht sein. Ich bin mir sicher das manche Angler größere Räuber sind als der Fisch.

Dieser Artikel ist eine Schande für oberösterreichs Fischer.

Petri

Swobbi


----------



## mlkzander (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schande für Östereich.*



Swobbi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> Ich bin mir sicher das manche Angler größere Räuber sind als der Fisch.


 

sehr gut geschrieben!


----------



## Dart (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schande für Östereich.*

Die vermehrte Welspopulation ist sicher in vielen Gewässern ein Problem in Österreich genauso wie in Deutschland. Solche stupiden Massnahmen werden hoffentlich nie Realität. Ursachenforschung , abseits jeder Spekulation wäre wünschenswert:g
Gruss Reiner


----------



## fishmike (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schande für Östereich.*



Dart schrieb:


> Die vermehrte Welspopulation ist sicher in vielen Gewässern ein Problem in Österreich genauso wie in Deutschland. Solche stupiden Massnahmen werden hoffentlich nie Realität. Ursachenforschung , abseits jeder Spekulation wäre wünschenswert:g
> Gruss Reiner



Genau das meine ich auch... Ursachenforschung, einmal fragen WARUM und nicht gleich den erstbesten Sündenbock beseitigen!! Wenn sie Welse deswegen sprengen wollen, können sie gleich auch Kraftwerke sprengen, die zerkleinern auch ganz schön viel Fisch...

lg MICHI


----------



## Dorschbremse (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schande für Östereich.*

Na hoffentlich benutzen diese "Spezis" Sprengladungen mit viel zu kurzen Schnüren- dann wirds nicht allzu schlimm für die Welse.|supergri

Ich kenne die entsprechende Meldung nicht im Detail- Hat sich schon mal einer der Ösis mit den Ökologischen Folgen vom "Dynamitfischen" auseinandergesetzt?|kopfkrat

Ist ja hanebüchener Unsinn!


----------



## posengucker (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schande für Östereich.*

Hi,

unglaublich, was kranken Gehirnen entspringen kann. In Italien wurde solche Aktion von der FISPAS bereits vorgenommen. Ekelerregend.

lg
Werner


----------



## b&z_hunter (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schande für Östereich.*

Ich kenne die entsprechende Meldung nicht im Detail- Hat sich schon mal einer der Ösis mit den Ökologischen Folgen vom "Dynamitfischen" auseinandergesetzt?|kopfkrat

Schön wenn es dann nur noch Welse gibt im Wasser da macht das Fischen richtig spasssss:c


----------



## FraBau (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schande für Östereich.*

@All

Ihr werdet doch wohl hoffentlich *NICHT*alles glauben, was in der "Kronen Zeitung" steht!?!?!?


----------



## posengucker (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schande für Östereich.*



FraBau schrieb:


> @All
> 
> Ihr werdet doch wohl hoffentlich *NICHT*alles glauben, was in der "Kronen Zeitung" steht!?!?!?




Hallo Franz,
da hast du recht.

In Italien waren solche Aktionen allerdings traurige Wahrheit.

lg
Werner


----------



## Swobbi (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schande für Östereich.*

Naja wenn sie mit Sprengstoff fischen haben die Welse mehr Futter was sie jemals fressen können, wie gesagt es gibt so viel kranke Gehirne.Aber etwas wird an der Meldung dran sein, abwarten und Tee trinken:g

Gruß Swobbi


----------



## Zander01 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schande für Östereich.*

Anstatt die Herrschaften froh sind, dass sich die Welsbestände wieder etwas regeneriert haben, motzen sie jetzt herum, dass es auf einmal eine Plage sein soll.
Ich kann auch nur über solche Kronen-Zeitungsartikel nur schmunzeln. Anscheinend hat der Artikelverfasser (Krone) keine Ahnung von Gesetzen. Es stellt sich halt als erstes die Frage, welcher Fischer oder Person darf mit Harpunen und Sprengstoff den Fischen zu Leibe rücken? Ein Pyrotechniker dürfte mit Sprengstoff hantieren, aber auch der wird nie eine Bewilligung bekommen, dass er Fische sprengen darf.
Also ich sehe diesen Artikel als Zeitungsente und denke nicht, dass das Land Oberösterreich oder der Rest von Österreich solche Genehmigungen erteilen wird.


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schande für Östereich.*

Naja solche verrückten gibts überall, mich hat auch schon mal einer zugelabert ich soll alle Welse die ich im See fange tot machen...die machen alles kaputt... ich versuche krampfhaft nen massigen Wels zu fangen und die schlagen alle kleinen tot. man man


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schande für Östereich.*



> Also ich sehe diesen Artikel als Zeitungsente und denke nicht, dass das Land Oberösterreich oder der Rest von Österreich solche Genehmigungen erteilen wird.


Na der Artikel würde mich mal interessieren in der Vollfassung (bitte aber nicht reinsetzen wegen copyright!).

Und vor allem der Hintergrund des Journalisten, der da berichtet.

Kann es sein, dass in Zeiten des Klimawandels da einfach das Sommerloch vorgezogen wurde????


----------



## rob (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schande für Östereich.*

also was in diesem käseblatt steht hat genau so viel wert wie informationen aus der bild.
das ist mit sicherheit ein blödsinn.
da hat eventuell irgend ein schwachmat seine meinung gesagt und die wurde dann von der krone als gegeben übernommen.kann ich mir vorstellen.
nie und nimmer würden die zuständiggen behörden so etwas zulassen.mit sicherheit nicht.
gerade bei uns wo so viel geld in renaturalisierungen und fischtreppen investiert wird.
lg rob


----------



## Rudl (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schande für Östereich.*

>>>Dieser Artikel ist eine Schande für oberösterreichs Fischer.<<<

Nein

eine Schande für die Kronen Zeitung!

Noch etwas:

Hast du wirklich geglaubt in Ö. würden solche Probleme mit Sprengungen beseitigt?
Auch wir verwenden um einen Teich bzw. einen See abzufischen moderne Technik und es wird mit Strom gearbeitet.
Du kannst dir diese Vorgehensweise zb. in Laxenburg bei Wien jedes Jahr im Herbst ansehen wo für den Wiener Tiergarten Schönbrunn abgefischt wird.
Du brauchst dir wegen dieser Z.ente keine Sorgen zu machen, der grösste Teil der Anglerfreunde würde dies zu verhindern wissen!

MfG Rudi!


----------

